# 3M Dual Lock availability in Canada SJ4575



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Looking at renovating my pedalboard with 3M Dual Lock -- the 1"wide low-profile SJ4575 version (I think that's what is recommended) -- but can't find it at any local hardware/music store... It looks like its available at ULine but you need to buy 150 ft of it!!

Anyone bought/used this stuff?? What version did you use??


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Staples has it, but it also looks to be in bulk.

I was on the Maple Rock Pedalboards site this week, and they have velcro strips by the foot. They're in Ontario.


----------



## oheare (Jun 18, 2012)

DavidP said:


> Looking at renovating my pedalboard with 3M Dual Lock -- the 1"wide low-profile SJ4575 version (I think that's what is recommended) -- but can't find it at any local hardware/music store... It looks like its available at ULine but you need to buy 150 ft of it!!


You can get it from Digi-Key SJ4575 1"X1YD 3M | Hardware, Fasteners, Accessories | DigiKey at $9.11/ft.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Ebay. about 40 bucks for 100 feet of 1" wide


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

I bought it at Home Depot. Isle with the chain and rope if I remember correctly.


----------



## Lef T (Aug 9, 2018)

I got mine at WalMart


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2018)

1" x 10' Dual-Lock from Amazon.ca = $50

3M Dual Lock Reclosable Fastener TB3550 250/250 Black, 1 in x 10 ft (1 Mated Strip/Bag): Amazon.ca: Tools & Home Improvement


----------

